# What are the advantages of 64bit OS over 32bit?



## Drastik

Are there any real noticible differences that actually make a difference, or are the differences unnoticable? someone told me that the differences are in fact unnoticible to the casual computer user, and that 64bit isnt practical unless you have at least 6-8gigs of memory.


----------



## AlienMenace

Hello:
I run duel boot, Windows XP Pro x64 for my main OS. And I have Windows 7 RC1 x64 for secondary and messing around reasons. For me, I do see the differences. And, I can see the differences, because I have been in computing since the old DOS days and my first computer was an IBM compatible XT machine. Especially in booting up, so much faster. I run 6gb 667's in my machine now. But I am going to be upgrading to faster ram and 8gb too and a new cpu shortly. Since Ram is cheap now. Where the extra ram really comes in handy, is if you do a lot of photo and video editing or CADD designing. 

And computer programs are getting bigger all the time, it is nice to ready for it. (Ram wise).


----------



## 3uL

Not only more memory advantages. Have you ever try 64 bit winrar??? If you do, you will notice that the time taken to compress and extract file from rar archieve is much faster!! If you use 64 bit software, you will gain alot benefit from 64 bit os..


----------



## Bodaggit23

64bit OS's potentially can calculate data twice faster than a 32bit OS.

So programs will open and run faster, providing you have enough RAM
and CPU speed.


----------



## liquidmonkey

RAM is the big advantage i think. am running 12gigs of it and i notice a big difference when editing photos and movies.
general computing users will notice a slight difference as well IMHO.


----------



## Keollyn

There's definitely an advantage in 64bit over 32bit. Being able to process twice as fast is always a plus in computing.


----------



## smellsorange

with only 2 gb of ram, you may not see much of a difference between 64 bit and 32 bit, but with 6+gb of ram you will see a difference. and what everyone else has already said is pretty much true


----------



## JohnJSal

Are there any downsides to 64bit, especially if you just run 2GB RAM and a "normal" system? i.e. does it cause any incompatibility with programs or games? do you need special 64bit versions of software to work properly? etc....

Seems smart to just get 64bit now as future proofing, but I don't want to create problems for myself!

Also, does a 64 bit OS require different hardware? A new CPU, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## ScottALot

I don't know, does it take more space, I wonder?


----------

